

Foreclosure happy lawfirm mocks its victims - scottshea
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/29/opinion/what-the-costumes-reveal.html?_r=4

======
yummyfajitas
The title is editorializing and incorrect. The people being mocked are not
homeowners, but people who would have been homeowners had they lived up to
their obligations.

~~~
tzs
That's a ridiculously pedantic point, especially considering that the firm has
a history of illegal foreclosures.

~~~
z_
If we don't use science and continuous integration methods to find errors we
are no better off than illegal foreclosure firms. We must hold ourselves to a
higher standard.

